
How can i create a 3D physics based game? - ili
I know this question must be asked already, I tried finding but didnt reach any satisfactory result. I can code in java and c++. And recently i came across ray tracing through a HN post. But it seemed to be used only to make images, right? i wanna make a 3d game based on physics like this one http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gravitysensation.com&#x2F;trickytruck .
The folder containing files of this game contains images which are used to create objects in the game. Is this how 3d objects created? what about live light, camera etc.? Ray tracing?
can you please suggest how should i start? like a three dimensional box on screen which i can move around&#x2F;about?
======
wdiamond
try start with this:
[https://github.com/bulletphysics/bullet3](https://github.com/bulletphysics/bullet3)
there are others. google it. to perfect physics you must understand the real
math of physics, but it probably won't fit in a game. game physics libraries
are subsets of real physics.

------
codingcatcodes
check out Unity3D

